# Some Field Grade Calls I did today



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some callS I turned today, all are field grade.
ALL CALLS ARE SOLD


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice"field grade" calls there PW........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Ed! I really like the middle photo far left. Very cool colors.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great looking batch of calls. Field grade??????? Um....not in my book. Those would be on display...... between hunting trips, of course.


----------



## Altman (Oct 25, 2012)

The blue and gray call is soon to be mine. Great looking calls. Thanks Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Altman !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Altman,

hey prairiewolf, you'll have to ship the blue & gray in a Stars and Bars package..LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I appreciate them.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice as always Ed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy-----------------------as always-----------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT Altman ! Enjoy your calls as Ed knows how to make em.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am getting two more keychain calls today, but I am giving them away to some kids @ the club meeting on Thursday...


----------

